# Head Unit



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

How many amps does the B-13 stock Head Unit pump out? I read somewhere that this was a system that Nissan values for $600! I want a new one with preamp outputs and more power, I like this one a lot: Panasonic Headunit 
Does anyone have other recommended Headunits of the $200-$350 price range? What about an external amp, up to $250 Is it possible to use an amp with the stock clarion reciever? Does anyone have a indash dvd player? I want to put that in the top slot, put the Hvac controls in the bottom, and the Cd unit in the middle. Has anyone done this?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey I did a search on the stock head unit and look what I found, my original post. Still don't know what the wattage of the stock unit is.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

im not sure about the amps on the factory radio... if you mean wattage/power output, the stock radio probably puts (im guessing) out 30 watts x 4 channels..... unless its a bose radio....
the reason its worth that much ($600) is probably cuz its a OEM part... anyone ever try purchasing parts directly from the dealer knows what im talkin about....
in most cases, the head unit is the first thing that you shoud replace when upgrading the audio system... you can pick up a decent kenwood/alpine/pioneer from say best buy/circuit city for like 200-250... some even play MP3s that let you play cds w/ almost 200 songs on a cd...

i woudnt run an amp w/ that clarion... granted its a clarion, its still an OEM radio, made to play with the OEM speakers... you may pick up a certain level of noise if you add an amp to the factory radio....


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm not sure about that 30x4. stock nissan speakers (98 200sx) are only rated for 8 watts


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

200sxpower said:


> *i'm not sure about that 30x4. stock nissan speakers (98 200sx) are only rated for 8 watts *


i agree, 200sx.....
this may sound familiar to you....
theres 2 ways to describe the output of a stereo....
RMS value and Max value

for example, this year kenwoods/pioneers are rated somewhere around 50 watts x 4..... thats max power
theyre actually 22 x 4 or so, RMS or "clean" power....

the speaker youre referring to is the OEM speaker which is rated for 8 watts RMS or about 16-20 watts MAX

so the stereo output shoud be around 10 watts x 4.......... clean/RMS.... somewhere around, correct??
thas where i got that 30 x 4 MAX from.... its probably not even that much....... 

i was giving XEracer the benefit of the doubt cuz he did say that the OEM unit goes for 600 bones.... most def not worth it to me....
peace, bro...


----------

